# St Andrews Mental Hospital. Thorpe St Andrew Norwich.



## ludowood (Dec 12, 2010)

Ime doing a A level school project on derelict buildings and when ther other day to have a look around this place. Once inside we tried to move towards the main entrance & spent about an hour and found our selves wandering around in circus, then saw some wet footprints leading up the stairs and as they went ours decided that it would be a good time to head out, the torch was also running low. Great place to go and visit and structly in good condition as it was only closed down about 10 years age and the whole place is boreded up to keep the weather out. Would defended recommend going in a larger group as the place is pitch black and a lot of signs of other people moving around the building. Went one day and found a lot of ways in with boards been ripped off the window, then the next all fixed by the security company then two days later when i went back and ventured inside another few boards off. If any one would like to go there and meet up to move round the whole building would be interested








DSC_0022 (2) by ludowood, on Flickr
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5254341135/" title="DSC_0085 (2) by ludowood, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5004/5254341135_f7afb3ca85_b.jpg" width="1024" height="680" alt="DSC_0085 (2)" /></a>



DSC_0019 (2) by ludowood, on Flickr



DSC_0013 (2) by ludowood, on Flickr



DSC_0084 (2) by ludowood, on Flickr




DSC_0082 (2) by ludowood, on Flickr




DSC_0076 (2) by ludowood, on Flickr




DSC_0075 (2) by ludowood, on Flickr




DSC_0078 (2) by ludowood, on Flickr




DSC_0070 (2) by ludowood, on Flickr




DSC_0064 by ludowood, on Flickr




DSC_0060 (2) by ludowood, on Flickr




DSC_0058 (2) by ludowood, on Flickr




DSC_0055 (2) by ludowood, on Flickr




DSC_0052 (2) by ludowood, on Flickr




DSC_0051 (2) by ludowood, on Flickr


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Dec 12, 2010)

You broke like 5 forum rules in that single post.


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 12, 2010)

I removed your details of access as this is forbidden here..please re-edit your link to your photos also.
Have a look here too please:
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/announcement.php?f=94&a=1
Stu


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Dec 12, 2010)

You'll need to upload them first, you can't just link to a file on your computer. haha


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 12, 2010)

*iF FIRST WE DONT SUCCEED*

ludowood,,
Dont be phased by it mate,
Its your first post re edit it and get it back up.
Would like to have a look.
Dieter,you a bad man lol 

SK


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Dec 12, 2010)

What can I say? It's just who I am, now i'm away to kick some puppies and kittens.


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 12, 2010)

Dieter_Schmidt said:


> What can I say? It's just who I am, now i'm away to kick some puppies and kittens.



Deit,
I dont know what to say mate Lol 
Hey,hang on isnt there forum rules about puppies & kittens ?

SK


----------



## Alansworld (Dec 12, 2010)

Phew, please forgive this, OP and moderators alike, but I hope your A Level studies don't include English.

A


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 12, 2010)

Alansworld said:


> Phew, please forgive this, OP and moderators alike, but I hope your A Level studies don't include English.
> 
> A




Al,
go on give the fella a complex lol 
Oh god i nearly wet myself when i read your comments 
Look at all these comments and he hasnt even got a picture up,bless him

SK


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Dec 12, 2010)

Alansworld said:


> Phew, please forgive this, OP and moderators alike, but I hope your A Level studies don't include English.
> 
> A



I considered making a remark about his English abilities, but figured i'd already give him enough jip for today.


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 12, 2010)

Dieter_Schmidt said:


> I considered making a remark about his English abilities, but figured i'd already give him enough jip for today.


 OH my god ,
Please no more.
I cant take it


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 12, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder who made those footprints? 

Report coming tomorrow  

Welcome to the forum BTW


----------



## ludowood (Dec 12, 2010)

Alansworld said:


> Phew, please forgive this, OP and moderators alike, but I hope your A Level studies don't include English.
> 
> A



haha no i failed that


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 12, 2010)

Okay folks,enough.The guy has sorted his report out ok.As for grammar etc,not that important either.Glad you got your pics up Ludo...welcome to DP!!!

sTU


----------



## nelly (Dec 12, 2010)

Blutigen Tauben Abschaum! - I like that


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 12, 2010)

*Hi*

Hi ludowood,
Id like to second that Stu.
Welcome to DP mate & fair play to you getting this post back up there.
Only a bit of humour & I hope no offence was taken as I know none was intended 

Well done guys the place looks well worth a visit

SK


----------



## muppet (Dec 12, 2010)

we learn from our mistakes good effort


----------



## 0xygen (Dec 12, 2010)

Those service tunnels look like a nice, eerie, dark place for me to lurk for several days 

-0xy


----------



## ludowood (Dec 12, 2010)

haha, thanks for the comments does any one know some of the history behind this building, and know why it was closed down. Also if any one has a floor plan of the place it would be really useful


----------



## nelly (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice post mate.

Have you seen this.............[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n73Copj-1VM[/nomedia]


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 12, 2010)

*Hi*



ludowood said:


> haha, thanks for the comments does any one know some of the history behind this building, and know why it was closed down. Also if any one has a floor plan of the place it would be really useful



Have a gander through this.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNGkSyVAN4TREohLtbHa9Ka5-WVaDA&cad=rja

Heres a some very interesting info regarding punishment treatment ?
http://www.uea.ac.uk/his/medhis/images/nla_intro.htm

SK


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 13, 2010)

guys its not the best idea to spend too long in the tunnels that pipe work probably contains asbestos and will not do your health much good just a protip there that may save you from death


----------



## Em_Ux (Dec 13, 2010)

What a place! Could lose quite a few hours in here.
Welcome to the site


----------



## manof2worlds (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to the site - it's a great little location with loads of atmosphere.

Big Thanks to nelly1967 for linking my video ;-)

Shame that natural decay is really hitting the old girl now - I've made four visits (last one quite recently) and each time the damp and weather is getting to the old girl.

mo2w


----------



## gerr60 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Brings back memories.*



klempner69 said:


> Okay folks,enough.The guy has sorted his report out ok.As for grammar etc,not that important either.Glad you got your pics up Ludo...welcome to DP!!!
> 
> sTU


Just came across this site by chance, Thorpe st Andrews was my first job when i left school at the age of 15,
That would be around 1960, my parents got me a job as a trainee chef at the hospital and because i lived a way away it was a live in job, I shared a room with another chef in the male side of the hospital and worked in the kitchens of the female side across the road, I think this building is long gone.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Jan 30, 2011)

*Best time to visit*

I trained as a psychiatric nurse in Norwich in the 70's, and spent about a year here in 1976; the rest of the training was at Hellesdon. I lived in for a bit, in a room that was virtually derelict then. 
I hated Thorpe St Andrews, mainly because I was uprooted against my will when I was happy at Hellesdon.
The pictures of the front entrance look like the north side to me. 
I remember meeting two guys from the OT department who would induct students into the history of the place,and showing various artifacts that they had discovered, like a door lock, presumably for an isolation room, that was about 6 inches thick. In the very olden days, the bell in the tower on the south side, was rung if one of the inmates escaped.
If there was one good thing that Margaret Thatcher did, it was starting to close places such as these down.
Hellesdon, by contrast seemed to have much less of a flavour of malice about it, although some pretty awful thing went on there in the past, mercifully before time.
I remember meeting a staff nurse on the sick ward, on the north side, who informed me that he'd met a charge nurse who'd told him that disturbed patients used to be brought in in pig nets; whereupon, said charge nurse would give them a good punch, after which they were apparently, no trouble at all. Yes, the staff nurse was an idiot.
I've been meaning to have a look round Hellesdon hospital for years, but never quite got round to it now I live in London.I believe its still open, albeit on a scaled down operation now.
So, when's the best time to look round here? and are you allowed to?I'd love to go. I have no particular desire to see the cellars, or inside, but I would like to have a look round the outside, and oh yes, this is probably not the best place to post this, for the best response, where is the best place please; no bin suggestions please, or rude dark places. Many thanks to the photographers by the way.


----------



## manof2worlds (Jan 30, 2011)

Great info. Hellesdon is still very much open, I don't live too far from it. There is still a secure mental health unit situated right behind St. Andrews House. Quite a thought when exploring, never mind running into security on your exfil, I'm usually more concerned about the unit inmates.


----------



## manof2worlds (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's a few of mine from last year:




St. Andrews Asylum, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




St. Andrews Asylum, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




St. Andrews Asylum, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




St. Andrews Asylum, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




St. Andrews Asylum, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




St. Andrews Asylum, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




St. Andrews Asylum, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr


----------

